# Sunday 4/7



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Got to fish with my good friend Tim and his crew from Northern Alabama Sunday. Got a little bit of a late start. I have been fishing so much lately, my little butt has been dragging. Bait was not easy and the seas were a bit bumpy but we made it out. Seas got really nice the farther we got offshore. I heard it stayed rough most of the day inshore. Tim and his crew made short work of a quick limit of ajs and caught several just for the fun of it. The sow snappers were everywhere. Made 2 more stops after the jacks and had a limit of grouper. Well 19 scamps and 1 snowy really. Had to throw some gags, scamps, a ton of amberjack and sows back. Left fish biting at every place. The fishing is really good right now. The grouper, amberjack, and snapper seem to be everywhere. From swallow water to super deep. Even caught snapper deep dropping last week. Get out there and enjoy while its easy. Have fun and be safe out there.

Captain Delynn Sigler
Offshore/Deepsea Fishing Guide
(850)689-3133 Hm/Office
(850)758-2165 Cell


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang nice grade of fish, capt. Great job.


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

nice scamp!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Pretty work


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

By the way, be safe out there. We took on several hundred gallons of water in the pass after we were swamped by a large boat close to the pass. We were catching bait and they came by us no more than 50 feet about half throttle and throw some huge waves in our boat. Tim has a 22 foot twin vee and the waves came pouring over the side. What a jerk. We were out side the channel and sitting there at ideal catch some bait. Guess he wanted to see what was in our live well. Remember, like it or not, your responsible for YOUR WAKE! All ended well, the boat is self bailing and I got a bucket and started bailing also. Ten minutes later we were bait fishing again. I hope the Lord blessed him with some fish that day, he did us. Be safe everyone and watch out for each other. We all need help out there from time to time. Sorry about the rant, just glad I was not in a smaller bay boat. You yak guys, Get a flag and wear something bright. I think you guys are the something. I really admire your catches. I want to keep seeing them. BE SAFE! 
Delynn Standing By


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

great report... always a mess of fish in your reports


----------



## Tim Gibbs (Dec 13, 2012)

Capt. Delynn, thanks again for a truly amazing day of fishing. It has taken me all week to get to posting due to grilling and frying fish almost every night since last Sunday. Tonight should wrap up my scamp so i will be looking at the calendar and working on getting out again in May. I appreciate you working hard at getting us on the fish and you have made it two of the best days i've had on my boat. That was the shortest ride back to Huntsville i can remember with everyone in the truck talking about how much fun they had and the quality of fish that were caught. I can't wait to do it again! Thanks again, Tim Gibbs


----------



## Tim Gibbs (Dec 13, 2012)

I agree with being responsible and safe on the water. Boats of all sizes are out there to have fun and enjoy the water so respecting and looking out for each other is important.


----------



## Tim Gibbs (Dec 13, 2012)

Capt. Delynn, thanks again for a truly amazing day of fishing. It has taken me all week to get to posting due to grilling and frying fish almost every night since last Sunday. Tonight should wrap up my scamp so i will be looking at the calendar and working on getting out again in May. I appreciate you working hard at getting us on the fish and you have made it two of the best days i've had on my boat. That was the shortest ride back to Huntsville i can remember with everyone in the truck talking about how much fun they had and the quality of fish that were caught. I can't wait to do it again! Thanks again, Tim Gibbs


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

Another Gibbs from Alabama. Nice work!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice Catch Cap'n.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Very nice haul for sure.
Thanks for the mindful & reiterating plug on "wake responsibility."
catch 'em up.


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

Dayum that's a real mess of fish there, whats a trip like that run and how many can go?


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

That's another fine box of fish!!

I am curious how you like the 22 twin vee? What power does it have? My dad just bought a 26 twin vee and though I've spent very limited time in it so far I am pretty impressed with the ride especially for the price.


----------



## Tim Gibbs (Dec 13, 2012)

Yes Sir! Noticed the Gibbs and the Regulator! Nice combination


----------



## Tim Gibbs (Dec 13, 2012)

Have enjoyed the Twin Vee and the ride is awesome. I have the Suzuki 140's but feel it is under powered and wish i had more fuel range. It's the first center console i've owned so i don't have much to compare it to. I do know in 2 to 4's i'de rather be in it than most of the v hulls i've been in but i've not been out in anything like Cape Horn, Contender, etc.. It does a fine job and has served my needs and would love to upgrade at some point.


----------

